# The New Boys



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 9, 2015)

I was only planning on one new ram this year but somehow ended up with two. It's amazing how these things happen 

First up is Isadore, my jacob ram. My beloved ram Dennis died in accident over winter and my other jacob ram took a trip to freezer camp so I knew I needed a replacement. I ended up looking all through the jacob pedigree database and found a paternal half sister of Dennis who was bred to a really nice ram. I told the breeder if she had a ram that I wanted it and sure enough Isadore was born. He grew up just as nice as I had hoped from looking at the pedigree and the breeder was even able to meet me on his way to the annual jacob sheep meeting to drop him off.

He was a pretty good passenger.




And has fit right in like he was born here. He even has a heart right on his butt like a My Little Pony 




He passed his inspection for registration with no problem and he's getting his group of ladies next week. Can't wait to see what his lambs are going to look like! He has two lovely horns but most of my ewes are 4 horned so I should end up with both.




Then today I picked up my somewhat unexpected ram, Appomattox.




I was planning on replacing my CVM romeldale ram next year but this guy had all the right stuff for the right price and transportation was all lined up so I went for it. 
7 rams isn't a crazy number of rams to own, right??  

Luckily they're all good boys and he is no exception. He's a moorit badgerface and it will be interesting to see if any of my ewes carry moorit.


----------



## norseofcourse (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice rams, but Idadore is my favorite


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 9, 2015)

These are the other boys so everyone can see how totally NOT crazy I am. You can't have too many boys when your boys are this nice 

Goliath the CVM romeldale. He's a swiss marked black badgerface.




Bonsai the tiny triplet jacob I'm growing out over the winter. I'll probably sell him next year if he turns out as nice as I think he will.




Flapjack the cormo who I was planning on wethering but never have and he's never given me a reason to spend the money.




His twin brother Bialy who is the only one I actually breed.




And Beignet the natural colored cormo, who I should also wether because I have no plans on breeding him but he's always been a perfect angel.




Cormo is my most valuable fleece and sells out super fast so I don't mind having a bunch of them 

Oh and Twofer who actually is a wether and is pretty much the farm mascot so he doesn't count.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2015)

Roving Jacobs said:


> You can't have too many boys when your boys are this nice



I agree! 
(Of course I have bucks though )

They are all gorgeous! Just wow!
That little triplet guy is cuuuuute!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Oct 9, 2015)

I have two angora bucks too  And three buck french angora rabbits!


----------

